

DataRank (YC S13) Helps Brands Uncover Valuable Business Insights - fvryan
http://mashable.com/2013/07/29/datarank/

======
gamegoblin
Does DataRank use any kind of machine learning techniques or is it purely a
hand coded heuristic algorithm?

~~~
tyrick
It's a hand-coded heuristic algorithm with machine learning! =)

